# Bastis up or out



## cpalmerpdx (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello,

I have a nice 18X18X24 that is built for thumbs but I'd like to get bastis as my next frog and I'm wondering if they'd like something more terrestrial? Is there anyone willing to post their basti viv so I can take a gander?

Is a 12X12X18 big enough for them?

Thanks!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

cpalmerpdx said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a nice 18X18X24 that is built for thumbs but I'd like to get bastis as my next frog and I'm wondering if they'd like something more terrestrial? Is there anyone willing to post their basti viv so I can take a gander?
> 
> ...


I would stay away from the 12x12x18 even for thumbs but that is my opinion....A 18x18x24 would be great depending on how you set it up you get the best of both worlds usable vert space and floor space.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

go with the 18x18x24. Way more floor space for microfauna plus lots of room for killer broms


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Here are a couple of my 18x18x24 basti vivs. Both pairs use the entire viv and both produce babies.
This one is more grown in now with more moss on the branch and the pups on the broms are almost full size now. This one houses my Cemetery pair.









This one houses my red pair. This pic is 2 1/2 years old, but it hasn't changed a lot.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice tanks Phender  

I keep my bastis in an 18x18x24. They seem to use it all. 
I too, would stay away from anything much smaller.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Go with 18x18x24 they will love it.
Heres my zoomed for my basti trio


----------



## cpalmerpdx (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you all for your input and or showing me those great vivs. Very nice!


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

This is my 18x18x24 Exo. Will be adding a black jean trio in a month or so.


----------

